# Office 365 >  >  Unable to open excel file directly in Excel 2013

## maheshwaris

Hi, I uninstalled my previous version of MS Office (2010) and installed MsOffice 2013.
Now I am not able to open excel files directly by double clicking on the file.
It opens only the excel application but not the file. However i can open any excel file through open command in the excel application.
Please help.

I tried using the following options

Tools|Options|General|Ignore other applications (uncheck it)   - Doesnt Work

--- or ---

Close Excel and
Windows Start Button|Run
excel /unregserver                               -Error Message
then
Windows Start Button|Run                    Doesnt Work
excel /regserver

The /unregserver & /regserver stuff resets the windows registry to excel's
factory defaults.

----------


## MarvinP

Hi maheshwaris and welcome to the forum.

I believe this isn't an Excel problem but a Windows File Association problem.  See:
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/change...ations-windows

----------


## maheshwaris

Thank you for your reply, Marvin.
However, unfortunately, its not working. I am still facing the same problem.

----------


## Izandol

I do not think /regserver switches work since Excel 2003. What did you try from link supplied by Marvin? Did you try repair of Office?

----------


## maheshwaris

Hi Izandol,

The link talks about file associations which I opened and verified with Excel 2013. The file associations seems to be alright. however the problem persists. Can it be a problem with improper installation?

Thanks,

----------


## Izandol

Perhaps so - did you try repair option?

----------


## maheshwaris

Yes. I tried the Quick Repair Option.. AND IT WORKED... :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Thanks Izandol...

----------


## Izandol

You are welcome.  :Smilie:

----------

